# Stihl TS360 Concrete Saw



## Sleepy (Mar 1, 2019)

Do these share any parts with any Stihl chainsaws? 
I have access to one with a broken handle but the compression feels very strong.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 1, 2019)

Little late with my answer but I don't see many parts that are the same. I've not worked on the 360 but I have worked on the 420 and 700 models and about the only thing is the spark plug...


----------

